
Public Relations in a Downturn Economy - daveambrose
http://www.burson-marsteller.com/Innovation_and_insights/blogs_and_podcasts/harold_burson_blog/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?List=6d4dbc50-37e1-4c20-8040-703259fddd1f&ID=45
======
daveambrose
Disclosure: I work here but thought many of the hackers here would find this
post interesting and valuable.

